# Seat position in a 1600 Roadster, 1970 manufacture



## priest1710 (Apr 22, 2011)

Trying to figure out why the seats in my 1600 will not go all the way back to its limit on the seat rail. I see that there are rear wheel well risers that block the movement all the way back to the storage compartment, and that the seats have a harness for what appears to be a seat strap to keep tension on the back of the seat to bring it back to its upright position when folded down to allow access to the rear of the passenger compartment. Am I missing something, or are the seats only designed to go halfway down the rail to begin with?

Thanks,

Steve


----------

